# That nervy moment when you hand over your work!!



## Alfiedog (Aug 27, 2018)

I've just handed some commission work to a client (see my other thread about discounts!). The client saw proofs of the images before they were printed, but they've been printed into quite large canvases and I never think the on-screen proofs do them justice. Does anyone else feel a bit nervous when they hand over a finished print/image/canvas or whatever and they get to see the finished product in the flesh, as it were? I always feel a bit jittery, in case they don't like it or think I'm ripping them off or whatever .... am I alone in this?  Maybe I'll just mail stuff to people in future!!! (I guess I'm just not a natural born business person at heart!)


----------



## Designer (Aug 27, 2018)

Make sure they look at them from the proper distance (not up close).  You can explain to them that large prints are intended to be viewed at a distance.

Also, canvas adds texture that will often disappoint people who are not expecting texture.  This is where you want to explain that BEFORE they order canvas prints.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 27, 2018)

Designer said:


> Make sure they look at them from the proper distance (not up close).  You can explain to them that large prints are intended to be viewed at a distance.
> 
> Also, canvas adds texture that will often disappoint people who are not expecting texture.  This is where you want to explain that BEFORE they order canvas prints.



Agreed. Anything you can do to prep the customer for what they will actually get will always soften any disappointment in it. So just a quick, “keep in mind that there is texture to a canvas print since that’s the medium it is being printed on”. Then when they see it, even if it’s more than they expected, they’ll (hopefully) recall your disclaimer about it. 

Knowing your products and listening to your customer will help you to guid their choices too.  Ask them about where they think they want to hang the piece. The size of the room. The lighting. You can even ask about the style and decor of the room. Should it be framed or is their taste more modern. Maybe printed on acrylic or metal would fit better. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

